# armature winds



## 4eyes (Feb 27, 2008)

I did a search and could not find much on armature winds. Could any of you share your thoughts on the different winds (gauge and length) such as a BSRT 8' 36.5. Which do you prefer for which class, setup, type of car, race and why? Also What would be the difference between say a 6' 36.5 wind vs a 7' 36.5 wind or if the lengths were the same - say a 7' 35 wind vs a 7' 36.5 wind. Is there a difference between a BSRT vs Slottech vs a custom wind by Wizzard. The two primary chassis I am using are the G3 and the 440X2. Thank you in advance. By the way my next challenge is to set up the G3 with a DeCosmo bulkhead to run the Tyco arms in my G3 chassis.


----------

